# Installing Windows 7 on Macbook Air w/o Mac OSX



## fergusonreales8 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would like to install Windows 7 on my macbook Air but do not want or need Mac osx. My hard drive is small(only 80G) so I do not want to dual boot. I just want to run Windows 7. 

Please do not ask why I would want to install windows on my Mac.

I tried booting from the windows cd and the installation went fine but when I start the laptop up it goes straight to a folder with a blinking question mark. The only way I can get it to boot windows is by holding the option button and selecting Windows 7. Even when it does boot it sits at a black screen with a blinking cursor for like 30-60 seconds before it finally starts to boot Windows. 

I am NOT looking for a way to dual boot or use boot camp etc. I specifically want Windows 7 and only Windows 7 on my Macbook Air. Any help is appriciated.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It doesn't boot into Windows because Bootcamp isn't there to tell it to use it as the boot OS. And the reason it take so long is because Windows doesn't support EFI motherboards, which all Intel Macs are. Bootcamp sets the Mac up to emulate a BIOS so that Windows can boot, and the delayed time is most likely the firmware realizing it needs to go into BIOS emulation for the OS you want to boot from (Also, Macbook Airs are not exactly the fastest of computers. They are actually rather slow as far as Macs go.). The only thing that you could try is to buy a retail copy of OS X 10.6 and use it to load the Windows drivers for the hardware, and then use the Boot Camp control panel to select Windows as the default OS. And yes, you do need to go buy the retail OS install DVD as that is the only legal way to get Windows drivers for Mac hardware. The other thing to remember is, that Windows 7 is not support on any Mac right now, as Apple has yet to release drivers for it. Those that are using Windows 7 on a Mac are using the Vista Mac drivers, but if they have any issues, which some do, Apple will not help them.
You are trying to avoid OS X for some reason, whatever it may be, but unfortunately, even to run Windows, you can't.


----------



## fergusonreales8 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok thanks sinclair_tm It worked I just set the default os to windows in the boot camp control panel. There is still a delay before windows loads but from what you said I prob cant get around that. All drivers working except for isight camera , still working on that.

Thanks for the help


----------

